# Is mobile hotspot junk or just me?



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

This app seems to be garbage... It won't connect and if it does it only stays connected for maybe 20 minutes. I pay for tethering and it would bee nice if it worked. Anyone who pays for tethering use wifi tether instead? VZW won't get mad if I don't use their hotspot app will they? Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd rather not call into Verizon with this question. No one has any input? I would be surprised if they cared how I was tethering as long as i'm paying for it but I was just curious if anyone has done this? I canceled my time Warner internet because I hate them and now tethering 4g is my best option. I used wifi tether every once in a while when I had a home internet connection and it worked great. I hate Verizon's hotspot app so far. At $24 a month for unlimited 4g internet I can't beat it... Should I just use wifi tethering?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------

